# What's your Betta's personality?



## IIbettaII (Aug 9, 2014)

My bettas have personalitys both of them are opposites! 

1.Bubbles a blue veiltail. He is a grumpy little guy. He won't move much unless food is envolved. He flares at everything. When I give him food he would flare till I would drop it and if I don't and take my finger out; he gives a nasty stare and starts to flare. He also nips a lot 

2. Sushi a red veiltail. He is so calm and gentle and waits for food. He's so courious and would kiss my finger. He's super friendly and always looks at me when I walk in. He does this cute dance by wiggling his tail. He goes everywhere around his tank. He would go in his cup if I need him in there! He also loves it when I play with him. And he never flares at me or nips. 

What does your betta do?


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Marius is a Very shy blue and red bicolor Veiltail. if you walk over to hi tank he hides and it takes like 5 to 10 mins for him to come back out. If he was a dog, then I would think that he had been abused by humans before I got him  I don't know if that actually happens ( To bettas) tho. Maybe all of the humans looking at him and picking his cup up at the petstore freaked him out and he just never forgot it.


----------



## Straubrey (Aug 5, 2014)

Mine is not shy at all. He is front and center of the tank if you go anywhere near it. He follows the ghost shrimp around, because he has figured out they may lead to a lost bit of food. He swims all over the place non stop. I have never seen him rest unless all the tank lights are out, and I cover the tank with a towel.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Of my current fish:

1. Symphon is not shy at all. Greeted immediately after acclimation and asked for food. Ate on day 1. Fairly chill and never minds my hand when I need to pick something from the tank - a rock, his nerite that fell over its shell. Very amenable to handling and doesn't give me a rough time transferring him if I need to clean and re-arrange his tank. (^_^ )

2. Shana-tan sees me as her food source and nothing more. She enjoys her heavily planted 2.5gal so much that I almost never see her except at very fixed feeding times... ('-' )

3. Munenori is a grumpy geezer despite his young age. He likes to make bubble nests that his troll of a nerite tank mate loves to destroy. They bicker constantly and I don't exist to him outside feeding time. Cleaning time, me = enemy... (-_- )

4. Balttimus - New guy and is still getting used to his home. He ate on day 2 which was this morning. He's still a little scared of me but is rather happy with my company - at least I think so. He often swims close to me when I sit on the couch. If my finger goes near the tank, he does distance himself from me, but not altogether.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

1. Norbert is a turquoise half-moon male who lives in a divided 9-10 gal tank with my girl Misty. He isn't very shy, and when ever I come up to his tank he'll swim to the front to greet me . He also doesn't flare very often and is pretty chill, but when you put a mirror up to his tank he'll flare up a storm! He also flares up like crazy when I turn off my light and leave his tank light on. He's a pretty mellow dude, and explores things slowly.

2. Misty is a teeny pink and purple crowntail female who lives in a divided tank with Norbert. She is very active and a very fast swimmer. She hardly holds still. She is very curious and explored everything quickly when I released her into the tank. She's very friendly and outgoing and adventurous. She seems to like riding the bubbles coming from the sponge filter. She spends most of her time near the divider, as if she's plotting a plan to get on the other side :shock:

Both of them don't like my finger much, and luckily they both ate on the first day I got them. Yay!


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Mercury is a teal and red Halfmoon and he is a gigantic dork. Whenever I look over at his tank, he's doing something ridiculous. Blowing a bubble, then eating it, then repeating for minutes on end...Swimming under the filter output to flail around in the bubbles it makes. I also suspect that either my fish is a brony or he likes pink. He's a tail biter so I've tried to put things in front of his tank to give him new distractions to look at. He instantly gravitates to the pink pony figues and ignores the others. He makes me laugh all day long.

Shion is much more normal in comparison. He's a pinkish purple and red VT and so far, he's pretty laid back. He swims in his plants, adds onto his bubble nest daily. He's still a little shy with me, but he does like to swim up to the front of his tank to see what I'm up to.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

I think my boy Arley is pretty chill. He likes to swim in the back and he has a hiding place in the corner by the heater. Occasionally I'll see him chasing bubbles and trying to eat them. When I go up to the tank he'll swim towards me and stay at the front until I walk away. He sometimes likes to follow my finger, and when I feed him he'll sometimes jump to get it (well he misses half of the time so I've started to just drop it in the water). Today, however; he's been flaring at my finger a little bit instead of following it.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Opalo is a feisty little one. He seems smarter than the others. I'm not really sure why, besides the fact that he learned a trick. He flares at anything that resembles a betta, and he watches every move you make when you're near his tank. I'm pretty sure he killed his snail when it got too big.

Mr. Gold is very laid-back. He spends most of his time resting on plants. His favorite activities include laying sideways on moneywort leaves, laying face-down on the gravel and looking dead for a while, and tail biting.

Granite is probably the most active of the five. He has to deal with platies and zebra danios, so he can't just lay around. He's usually very peaceful, but he'll flare at any fish who gets too close. His best friend is my tiny shy platy who gets nipped by the larger platies. He likes wiggling around in the plants and playing with the filter intake. I call him my "mood ring fish", since he turns grey whenever he gets the slightest bit stressed. 

Alpha-Betta is similar to Opalo. He's quite aggressive, and he's bitten my fingers a few times. He flares at anyone who gets close to his tank. He's very active, but he also likes hiding in his tank decorations. 

White Shadow is very shy. He gets spooked and swims to the back if you make any sudden movements. I've never seen him flare at anything. If you're very gentle and quiet, he'll swim to the front and try to get your attention. He likes resting on plants and hiding under java moss.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

MameJenny said:


> Opalo is a feisty little one. He seems smarter than the others. I'm not really sure why, besides the fact that he learned a trick. He flares at anything that resembles a betta, and he watches every move you make when you're near his tank. I'm pretty sure he killed his snail when it got too big.
> 
> Mr. Gold is very laid-back. He spends most of his time resting on plants. His favorite activities include laying sideways on moneywort leaves, laying face-down on the gravel and looking dead for a while, and tail biting.
> 
> ...


Moon shadow is just like marius in behavior. Thanks goodness I'm not the only one with a shy boy  Marius really doesn't flare that much, He's only flared like four times since I got him. And he has only built a bubble nest once, ( I guess the filter breaks his nest up) but he tries every blue moon.


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

1. Hansel- he is an orange vein tail that I got from a local pet store. He's a very feisty betta!! When I walk up to his tank he will swim towards the glass and dance and wiggle around. He will snap at me. He loves his food!! He's eats like a horse. He will take food off my finger. He will flare at me . Over all he has a lot of attitude and I love him to death 

2. Suko- He is a crown that I got from Walmart. Him on the other hand is very shy. But he is getting more comfortable around me  He prefers to stay in the tall plants.


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

My Betta Sherbert is a friendly and very curious little guy. He will come up to front of the tank as if he's saying, "What's that weird looking, big fish doing out there? He looks really pale..."  Nah, I'm just kidding, but he is very friendly but a little shy/nervous at fast movements and things (like my finger) that moves in his tank. He is a trooper though! His tail is growing back nicely from tail biting - I'm very glad he isn't seeming to do it as much anymore.


----------



## GreenEnvy (Apr 27, 2014)

Oliver is kinda lazy unless I come up to the aquarium and he thinks he's going to get fed. He acts like he's a tough guy, but he gets spooked quite easily. Bo loves swimming around pretty much all the time and doesn't seem scared of anything. Both let me hand feed them and love the interaction.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Felix is my yellow-blue wannabe MG. He's a clown. If he sees anyone who isn't me, he instantly starts showing off, vying for their attention. He likes to trim down his HM tail, making it look all ruffly when it grows back in. Felix enjoys live plants and flaring at peacock feathers (and brightly-colored objects near his tank, just in case they get any funny ideas).

Simon is a red VT rescued from PetSmart (not that I knew what color he was going to end up, as he was gray at the time). He's super shy. The first time he flared, which might have been a month after I got him, I was so surprised! I used food to encourage him on, and he's come out of his shell a bit so he'll flare at my finger or if he's hungry. His beard is super impressive when he goes all-out, though. Simon is a master bubble-nester and very protective of his plants, especially his java moss. I've given up thinning out his jungle--he throws a fit.


----------



## Jessa26 (Sep 3, 2014)

We have had 2 betta fish thus far.
The 1st betta we had was a blue and red Crowntail male. His name was Splash. Splash was super friendly, he would swim all over his tank, he would come to the front and greet you as if he were a dog or something. He never minded our finger in the tank or anything. He was a friendly and super chill but excitable guy. Sadly after 3 years he has passed away on us.

We got a new guy...We renamed him Rainbow Kaida. Anyhow he is a Crowntail male as well but he's got all the colors in him, white, blue, teal, green, red...basically he's a rainbow. We just got him yesterday so I'm still figuring him out. He's been swimming around checking out his new surroundings, he did eat last night, and generally seems pretty chill. If I run my finger along his tank he swims off away from me though (Oh no he doesn't like me already), he also did not enjoy his picture being taken, I've also noticed some flaring here and there...I don't know if it's his reflection he sees or if a plant pissed him off.

Both fish were/are kept in their own 10 gallon tank with adjustable 50 watt heater, a whisper 10 filter, and fed Aqueon color enhancing betta food pellets.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Mako is a big teddy bear....with humans. Anything that enters his tank....gets attacked unless its my hand. He is curious but also lazy. Human nears the tank and he is active and flashy. Human goes away? He ambles about his tank without a single care.
Thanatos is an anti-social, food-demanding little piece of work. Humans are only paid attention to for food. Aggressive to tank intruders but a coward.
Natal is....showy to humans but camera shy. Also aggressive to anything in the tank. Even food gets a flare and is circled before eaten.
Nereus is a lazy dork but inquisitive. Also mellow. He regards anything in his tank with a few second inspection before swimming away.
Vincentius is a hyper-active little spazz. Also a scaredy cat.
Agrius is a lumbering dude, fairly mellow but doesn't like other fish reflections. Still figuring him out he's a new guy.
Angelos is a very active and curious fellow. Veeeery food demanding. Will flare each time a human passes the tank if not fed on time. He's newer but not hard to figure out.


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Smaug is my DeT boy. He's pretty friendly, but he's not exactly the sharpest tack in the box. He tends to bang into walls a lot when he tries to say hi. :roll:
Sapphire is my CT girl. She is aggressive, cunning, and slightly psychotic. Move a tank decoration by more than a milimeter? She's after you. Give another betta more food than her? She'll hunt you down in the middle of the night. If you see tiny red fish eyes glaring at you in the dark, you should run.
Then there's Pi, the extremely laid-back VT. You can do whatever you want with him and he won't care in the slightest. You can change as much decor as you want and he'll barely notice. New tankmate? He doesn't care. If you walk up to him, he doesn't swim up to you. He just lays in his hammock and turns his head. Flaring? Never.
Sapphire isn't my only CT. I have a male one as well. His name is Patriot. Patriot is a bit... odd. Some days he will have flaring contests with entirely random objects, others, he will be obsessed with trying to get past one of the walls of the tank and spend hours furiously swimming in that direction. I don't think I'll ever be able to figure out his personality, because he does something different every single day.
Lastly, I have a VT girl named Tiger Lily. She's friendly, but not quite as much as Smaug. She is also very curious, and she likes to check out things. She also enjoys teasing Sapphire from her side of the 10 gallon; she will swim right up against the divider and then watch as Sapphire goes crazy with the flaring in an attempt to defend her territory. And then, knowing she has infuriated Sapphire, she will do it again. And again. And again...


----------



## Scaemhill (Sep 9, 2014)

My first betta, Felix, was what I jokingly called a confused cat. He had all the attitude in the world. He would flare at anything he thought could move, and if you came near his tank, he was right there to make sure you didn't mess with his stuff. At feeding time, if you fed him the "wrong" food, he would swim to the side of the tank, look you straight in the eye then spit the food out he didn't like. He was my diva. 

My new betta (who I have yet to name, but have been referring to as Buddy) is much more laid back. He seems pretty chill, although he doesn't seem thrilled with water changes. However, when I have tried to get him to flare he just gives me this look like "and you want me to do what exactly?"


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

My coral is not shy at all and very active once you put your finger in the glass -flare-


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

Are our bettas twins?! My blue veil tail Navy sounds just like your Bubbles! My other boy Leo sounds just like your Sushi! That's crazy.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Tilion - He's a blue grizzle CT, and totally full of himself. If he was a human he'd be a fashionista, always flaring for the tiniest thing, especially for photos and food. 
Curly - pink dalmatian VT, a little more reserved, but still likes to give Tilly a few scare flares at times. He'd be a 18th Century pretty boy with a powdered wig, stockings, silk petticoats, and copious amounts of lace. 
Radagast - pineapple VT. He's gone to a new home and I raised him from a young one, but he was just a flirt, a casanova extraordinaire. I still see him whenever I visit where he's living now. 
Skaro - ocular albino, red cambo HM - well, he's blind, so he pretty well floats around where he pleases, doesn't flare or anything. He's like a little vampire and is extremely sensitive to light.
Mme. Vastra - is a turquoise VT female, and she enjoys watching things outside, and is generally very curious. I could see her being a scientist or engineer, always studying how the world ticks. 
Unnamed female - mustard gas VT. She's very shy, but put a mirror up and she becomes a fierce little Ama.zon princess. I picked her up today, so it's hard to say.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

That is so funny!  I used to have a little purple and red VT named Bubbles. Whenever I went up to his tank, he would flare at me and wiggle his tail. He learned that when I put my finger above the water, I would give him food. He would always follow my finger around like a puppy dog. He disliked my sister and always glared and stuck his lip out when she tapped his aquarium. I miss him dearly.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

1: Sony was my Red VT. Ever since I bought him he was very active and friendly. During feeding (or whenever I had my fingers above his water) he would launch himself out of the water and latch onto my finger. I don't really remember him flaring unless a mirror was involved. That was like 10 years ago

2: Aris is my black/blue CT. Started out looking like he'd faint if he saw his shadow. Now he's my big beasty momma's boy. He is also very chill with water changes and my hands being in his tank, he'll even swim between my fingers or nibble on me. But he's not the sharpest tool in the shed and I have to lead him to his pellets by making him chase my finger. He needs to be moved to a tank closer to me eventually, I'm getting tired of having two fishy eyes staring at me all day from across the room.

3: Lux. What can I say about Lux... On of these days this fish will get himself stuck in something that I wont be able to get him out of. He is so *curious*! Despite my best efforts he continues to get rips in his tail when he wiggles himself through the plastic parts of his silk plants. I have also never seen a fish move his eyes around like a chameleon, or sit still while bending his head to look around x.x it's so strange. Lux hates cameras. He will repeatedly flare and run. Lux is also my master bubble nest builder, I can always tell when a storm  He even lets me watch him work on it, then he patrols and guards it.


----------



## AmongstTheWaves (Sep 9, 2014)

My betta still doesn't have a name (sorry! It took me 2 weeks to name my rescue dog). 
Anyway, he doesn't look like he did when I got him-my avatars pic was taken the 2nd day I had him, he's lost all the pale splotches on his body and they've turned a burgandy color, like rust. His tail has turned blue/green/red. 
I showed him a mirror, and he flared up and swam right up to it, then suddenly darted away and hid in his plant and peeks around to see if the 'other fish' is still there. He will swim out and cautiously look around, and when he sees the mirror, he swims away and hides again. 
Okay, so I stopped teasing him, and wanted to put a new glass ornament in the tank, so I held it up to the tank, it's a small 1" pink flamingo. Goodness, he freaked out, swam away and hid in his plant again. 
Other than that, he is very active, swims around his tank gets excited when I open the top to his tank , *food!* I hatched some brine shrimp, and put some in his tank, he stalked and ate them all. He's quite an interesting one!


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

2.0 my deep blue Dragonscale Super Delta is a sweety. As soon as he sees me he comes to the front of tank to beg for food, he's like a dog with fins ^.^ He is very passive and will only flare if shown a mirror. He has never blown a bubble nest and tells (shows) me when he wants me to vacuum his tank by being melodramatic and sulking. He is perfectly content with twice a week 2 gallon replacement. He'd eat a horse if I let him. He plays in his bubble curtain by riding the bubbles. Plus he is fascinated by the miniature lightning/static ball I have next to his tank on my desk. So fascinated that I make sure it's off every night so he is sure to get some sleep.


----------



## Ivonne (Sep 1, 2014)

So funny to read all these personality types...

I didn't even know Bettas can be shy. I read about aggression but we seem to have the friendliest guy. Alphie was never shy. He ate from our fingers in the first week and he comes to greet us every time we are in front of his tank. When he sees more than one face he gets all excited (happily excited, no flaring) and he swims back and forth between the faces and shakes his booty. This is family.. strangers he ignores pretty much... unless they feed him. :lol:


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

hmm. let me think if I can describe my boys. 

Myr (copper halfmoon) is very human oriented. If there is a human around, that is his focal point, he LOVES people. he seems very mello until he realizes other Fish exist then it is full and total war. he takes the existence of other fish as a personal insult. He is chill and sweet as can be if he is the only fish and a human is about. doesn't really flare much and makes bubble nests like a pro. he is my little Barbarian Thug and I adore him for it. 

Fritiz is my Marble CT (didn't know that until a couple months ago when he up and changed from black to what look like is going to be iridescence blue) He is terrified of the world. if you look at him he is hiding. that was a new development because he really was a people fish until he started marbling then nope. I think it was a combo of my taking pics of him (he HATES it) and having to catch a ferret from diving head first into his tank. (The ferret managed to McGyver a ladder to his tank) Right now I have him in a quite out of the way space to see if he will heal from what ever trauma cause him to hide so much.

Saki (white HM double tail with blue and Black spotting)... is a diva. nothing is ever good enough for him, if one thing is right something else is wrong and he holds ME personally responsible for all his indigenties. He tolerates the food i give him and mostly ignores me. I would think something is wrong but he has ALWAYS been that way. He has had a split 5 and the most established 10 but nope it is all the same and he is not pleased. he is also the only one I have who tends toward fin nipping. he like my husband though and will come over to see him. I would label him as a generally Sulkly Fish

Drwg (Blue EE spade tail) is a fun loving little guy who likes people when he notices them. Drwg zips around and rides his filter current for fun. I swear! there are tons of places in his tank where there is no current but he runs into the current with a burst of speed and plays there. he is always hungry. and always willing to see what your up too as long as he isn't watersliding at the moment. 

Hexen (Black halfmoon) is a i think a greyhound in a fishs body. zoom. zoom. zoom. he likes people, flares at nothing just cause and would rather show off than eat. He just strikes me as a racer. Neither Hexen nor Drwg are particularly aggressive because while they were in a divided 10 there was some divide failures that gave me heart paplipations. they would switch sides, sometimes be on the same side, and honestly there were only very minor fin damage. i got that fixed but was surprised at how neither really attacked the other. I haven't had Hexen and Drwg as long as the others and I am still figuring them out.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Its fun getting to read about everyone's quirks and attitudes (or lack there of). Mine are a bit long (sorry) scroll to bottom of the post for super short version of personalities in TLDR.

*Arist'oto'* (SIP) was a blue and white delta male rescue from Petco, named as a combination of Aristotle and oto. I got him +6 otos to keep a filter cycled when my powder blue dwarf gourami died of old age, was planning a tank upgrade which happened about a week later. Of the 6 otos.. 3 vanished after the tank switch over the course of 2 weeks (no lid, think they jumped and became cat food..whoops) but the 3 otos left and this betta male got along REALLY well.. They seemed to have personalities rub off on each other. The otos were fearless and would dart around and under the siphon when I did water changes.. almost sucked one up once =.= they did not make cleaning easy, they also had no fear of my hands in the tank around them... Aritst'oto' on the other hand seemed to think he was an oto.. I think they were the first other fish he'd been wish since he was a fry. He hung out with them a lot but also explored the 20g long tank on his own... The oddest quirk was he'd eat veggies with them.. no really! I have proof (set to fast). Besides veggies he'd peck at the algae wafer I'd put in for the otos and snails, he'd also eat all the small ramshorn and pond snails in the tank (mm escargot), but he never seemed incredibly thrilled about feeding time. Probably because he was already full from his foraging. Sure he'd eat his betta pellets and the (thawed) frozen bloodworms or brine shrimp.. but not with much zealous and it was hard to convince him "hey its feeding time get your wiggly blue butt to the surface!". He seemed just find exploring the tank al day and not incredibly interested in what went on outside of it or if someone walked up "huh, oh someones there? Just a sec, I' checking out this anubias.. its moved I'm sure of it.. but how?" (I moved it last water change now get over here and say hello!). Sadly I lost Arist'oto' after introducing un-quarenteind fish, i think one brought in columnaris as everyone died within a few days (tank was still perfectly cycled and stable).

*Xerxes *is a mustard plakat from Taiwan (aquabid buy) with a few red dots in his fins and very blue eyes. I honestly think he has a touch of king/giant betta in him as he's a bit larger than any other normal sized betta but not enough to move up a category. He's super active, swims all around his tank, which he shares with 2 otos. He doesn't harass the otos but he will occasionally semi flare at them .. I've actually never managed to get him to do a full flare.. Even tried using photos and videos of other betta males.. as well as random objects... serious wtf color *is *your beard??! Unlike Arist'oto', Xerxes is an absolute food pig! He gets very grouchy when I'm late to feed him lunch or dinner. Even more so when its time to feed and I have a camera in my hand not the food bag (which he recognizes as food not other bettas (has betta photos on it..) he also recognizes the cup i thaw frozen foods in. he has no problem jumping a little out of the water to nip my finger when I'm trying to get a pellet stuck to it (wet finger) off and in the tank.. or attack the metal planting tweezers use to feed the frozen foods. He's never happy when I finish feeding and always demands more, I swear he'd eat until he choked to death or exploded if I let him. He will eat baby ramshorns and pond snails in the tank, I hardly ever see any since his hunts them so well, but has never has the slightest interest in the veggies or algae wafers (sadly these otos seem a bit oblivious to the food meant for them too =.=). His biggest quirk is.. he loves to wiggle down BELLOW the plants (have a thick carpet made of hygro tiger and hydro japan) and stir up the substrate to make an indentation in the black diamond substrate to rest in (ever see a dog dig a ditch under a porch? same thing) he sleeps there.. and sometimes during the day will wiggle his way down into the plants to be silly.. so much for an upper water column fish. His filter is a canister (eheim 2211) but with the spraybar used and the openings pointed at the wall its suction-cupped to to reduce flow (for a while I'd still get biofilm form the lack of surface movement). He was never into bubble nest building until I was chatting with a member of another forum who offered to ship their mustard gas plakat female to me for breeding with my boy. I told them "I'd love to but he doesn't seem to have an interest in sex since he never has a bubble nest"... well apparently he can read and the next day (and for the following 2 weeks) he made and maintained a decent bubble nest. Sadly for him I don't have the housing for betta fry as they grow and need separated so he never got to get on his _bong-chika-wo-wo_. He gave up on the nest after 2 weeks. He doesn't care about water changes or my hands in the tank, he won't chase my finger at the glass but will come to the front if he think I will feed him, and will nip my finger if its at the surface by his feeding spot (thinking I have food). His tank is due for a re-scape (some day I'll get to it).. wonder what he'll think of the large new rock I'll be adding then?

*Alastor *is a recent Petco acquisition, a male delta white dragonscale delta with iridescent fins with a bit of cellophane in the tips/ends and a touch of red in the fins near the body. I named him after the Greek spirit of blood feuds and revenge (for his red splashes in the fins) but he's the most timid of my bettas yet, silly boy. He will come to the front of the tank if someone is near, but he's still afraid of fingers, he won't chase them ans instead back off a bit when one is against the glass, but he will turn his head to watch it as a finger moves back and forth. Sometimes he will follow it at a distance but if the finger starts coming back at him he swims away. He also won't fully flare, but he has a black beard that sticks out slightly by his gills (I’ve tried betta boy photos and videos.. even used phone camera (video) rotated to show him on screen as he moved about... no flare. He loved to sleep in the moss I stuffed into the substrate of his tank and will eat any food added though he will keep away if a finger is right at teh surface putting food in, then come eat it once the finger is removed. He has no problem following and munching food that does not float (Xerxes will only eat from the surface, if its not there, its not food.. except snails). Though he's really white when the light is on.. the camera makes him look pink ._. He got in a scuffle with a mustard delta male I rescued with him and kept both in a divided 10g quarantine.. Well the mustard broke through the barrier to fight Alastor.. who is apparently a bad ass fighter as when I separated them, Alastor had only the slightest fin rips and a little wound on his head.. the mustard mean while was just shredded. When the mustard was removed to another tank to heal Alastor seemed calm and as if to say "You know its not my fault, I didn't want to fight but he(mustard) wouldn't leave things be." Now hes in his permanent tank which he shares with a nerite snail that I don't think he knows exists, but he has fun swimming around the tank leisurely and coming to the front whenever people are around. Alastor had a bubble nest for a short time in the qt tank before the fight, but once I turned up the filter outflow a bit it wasn't enough to blow the bettas around but moved the surface too much to maintain a nest.


Unnamed black mustard gas delta male (still working on it!), also a Petco rescue same day as Alastor. He seems to not be crippled but his pelvic fins are always to his left side of the anal fin, he can move them but they just always seem to end up back on the same side again.. so I guess he's got some sort of defect but I still love 'em. He had a bubble nest and did fine in the divided qt tank for about a week then he managed to spot Alastor through the layers mesh dividers and found a way over the divider to have an epic battle... that didn't go so well. After getting shredded and separated he was moved to another tank and looked visibly disappointed/pouty/defeatist.. I think he has the mindset of a viking: wants to fight and would rather die in battle then retreat or be saved (even if he was getting whooped). Before the fight I got him to nearly full flare for me a few times (gills out but beard not fully down), after the defeat I think he took an oath not to flare again as his own self punishment. He went though about a week of aquarium salt treatments in a smaller quarantine and was a very good boy about swimming into the small cup I used to transfer him to a cube while re-doing the water and aq salt. Currently he's still healing I the larger 10g qt since Alastor moved out to his permanent tank and doesn't mind me doing partial water changes with him in there, he just watches me. Anytime I pass the tank or pop in front of it to say hello he does a cute butt wiggle swim in little burst (with a moment of forward momentum gliding then a little wiggle again) to come to the front (the tank is sideways so its a 20” swim from back to front). I actually got him to follow my finger on the glass for about 2” this morning! First time any betta did a finger follow for me ^^ But then he turned and looked at me again “Food yet?” Nope.. I'm hoping in the nest week or 2 he'll be all healed up and ready for his permanent tank, and have settled on a name by then.

*
TLDR:*(Too long, didn't read)
Arist'oto': Acted like oto, ate their food never, very interested in people.
Xerxes: Food hog, general grouch, very active, likes to burrow down through plants to substrate like an oddball.
Alastor: Friendly but finger shy still, can kick butt in battle but doesn't like to fight.
Unamed(working on it):Viking mentality: would rather die in battle than be saved, friendly, does cute butt wiggle to come to front of tank.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol! I loved your descriptions. made me in vision a betta throwing down a sword and swearing to never flare again until his honor is restored! 

Maybe you want to go with an old Viking or Celtic hero name with that one. Hardrada, CuChalian, or even Lief.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Thothgirl said:


> Lol! I loved your descriptions. made me in vision a betta throwing down a sword and swearing to never flare again until his honor is restored!
> 
> Maybe you want to go with an old Viking or Celtic hero name with that one. Hardrada, CuChalian, or even Lief.


I've been thinking of going with Nortic/viking names, still digging through them to find one I like. I wanted to use Loki the trouble making Nortic god.. but I HATE the depiction of him in some recent movies with that awful haircut and hat.. no offense to anyone obsessed with that variation of Loki.. its just not how I picture him to be.. So I am tempted to call him Floki from the History Channels' show "Vikings" but not settled on that yet.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

well you could go for a slightly more obscure norse god... Balder, Troth (god of Prophecy), Ullr (a Jotan), Nordjor (Skaldi's husband and god of the Mountains) , or even Aegir or Ran the gods of the sea. Sorry, mythology is kinda one of my things. or even Egill, which if you have never read his saga is a tale of EPIC not giving a *bleep*


----------



## merrycat (Mar 29, 2014)

My new boy, a yet unnamed red crowntail, is a wee bit of a chicken. He gets excited to see me, especially around feeding time. But once he has the food he goes running to hide. Poor boy never flares. The sight of his reflection sends him fleeing to the other end of the tank. I was going to name him Eric the Red, but a brave Viking name just isn't him. Perhaps I should call him valentine because he's such a sweetie.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Thothgirl said:


> well you could go for a slightly more obscure norse god... Balder, Troth (god of Prophecy), Ullr (a Jotan), Nordjor (Skaldi's husband and god of the Mountains) , or even Aegir or Ran the gods of the sea. Sorry, mythology is kinda one of my things. or even Egill, which if you have never read his saga is a tale of EPIC not giving a *bleep*


Thank you for the suggestions, I'll look into them!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

*The boys vrs the food bag*

If you showed my betta their pellet bag (its a Hikari Betta pellet bag which has a photo of a blue plakat and red hm males):
*Arist'oto'* (sip): *wouldn't even notice, he'd be buisy exploring plants*
*Xerxes:* *glare at the bag then go to the designated feeding spot "Yeh I see the damn bad, now* feed me*!
*Alastor:* "Ahh. ahh.. 2 males.. what do I do?!" *dart side to side (not flaring) then swim away from the bag o hid at back of tank by driftwood*
*Unnamed mustard:* ".. Hmm what? Whats that?! Ooo o I don't like *that *one!" (which one? i dunno) *semi flare* (yes I tricked him into finally flaring again.. sorta.. almost ^^')


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Zeus is a shy guy who like enclosed areas. He's a little pig though and does anything for only my attention when someone else looks at him he goes, "NOPE" and disappears into his cave. He gets really angry at me sometimes when I forget to feed him, because then he ignores me the entire day and when I go to his tank he gives me a stare until I drop a pellet in and then he returns to normal


----------



## ScarletBetta94 (Sep 24, 2014)

My old man Nelson is a blue VT, who is a curious guy, but is eager to please. He is smart as can be and learns tricks like it's no bodies business. He follows you when you're in the room and swims to the other side of the tank to see who walked in or is walking in the hallway. When it comes to feeding time he always flares at me and attacks the food with such ferocity it's adorable. He was a tough son of a gun who put up with all my betta care mistakes as I was learning the ropes. He's 3-years-old and is slow, and weak compared to how he used to be. I love the fellow with all my heart!


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

My new RT boy Roscoe is ridiculously curious. He reminds me of a cat or a ferret in the way that he will stick his face in anything at least once to see if he can get through it. 

I have a feeling he's going to be my attempted escape artist. He's always looking for a weak spot in the dividers. Like "I AM ROSCOE, I WILL NOT BE CONFINED, HUMAN!"


----------



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Tetsuo, is a high energy but mellow fish. hes curious but laid back. has no interest in picking fights with his tank mates, and just likes to swim all over and relax.

Musume, Is adorable! super curious, loves to try and chase the bubbles from the air stone... is always wedging herself in between rocks and plants and whatever is in her ways. shes adorable! i really love her! my first female (well technically second, but my first wasnt with me long. </3)


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

My betta Suki is hyper and super curious. My betta Valentino is calm and really shy.


----------



## Rookiefin (Sep 25, 2014)

Rookie acts all sassy and tries to show off when I'm sitting at the computer next to his tank, and hams it up for the camera. 
But as soon as I put something up to the glass or my finger in the water, he's a big baby and slowly backs away from it before turning and fleeing! 
Curiously enough, though, after I remove the thing from sight, he immediately goes back to the spot to investigate...

I'm getting another betta tomorrow, so I'll have to update with his personality.


----------



## merrycat (Mar 29, 2014)

Valentine is sweet, smart, but a real scaredy cat. He quickly learned to jump to take food from my fingers and is mastering following my finger and swimming through hoops quickly. He's always curious about new things, but he's scared of bright colors and his reflection. If I hold a mirror up he flees and hides.

He's also scared of anything in his tank that's alive except baby ramshorns. He ignores the babies but I have to take the big ones out because they scare him. I want to get an assasin to eat the ramshorns, but I'm afraid he'll be scared of it.

It was kind of hilarious when he was sharing his tank with an Amano shrimp because they were both clearly a terrified of each other. Valentine would go out of his way to avoid Sir Shrimpington, while Sir Shripington would freak out and start whizzing around like crazy if Valentine accidentally swam by him. And, of course, the crazy whizzing around would freak out Valentine who would go hide behind the driftwood and refuse to come out until things calmed down.

Unfortunately, Sir Shrimpington commited suicide by cat (climbed out of the tank and the cat found him before I did) before I could move him to his own shrimp-only home. Now I guess I'll have to find another use for that tank. Hmm.. maybe a sibling for Valentine to look at (or hide from) from across the room?


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Rakki is my little tough guy. He survived being left behind in a rental house when the renter moved out for several days. Then he had to deal with my learning curve while I learned how to properly care for a betta. But he's been with me for almost a year and a half. He greets me with a flare whenever I enter the room or go near his tank. He gets excited and wiggles around when I wave at him. He adores his floating tube and leaf hammock and spends a lot of his time in those two spots when he's not busy patrolling his tank. He is a tail biter, unfortunately, but it seems like it's gotten a little bit better over time. Honestly, if a betta can feel gratitude, I think Rakki is a very grateful betta, and it never ceases to amaze me how a little fish can have such a huge personality.

I've only had Yurei for a little over a week, so I'm still figuring out his personality. He greets me with a wiggle dance when I come near his bowl. He's already a pro at building bubble nests, and he loves his anubias plant. He's only flared once so far, and he seems to be a little more chill than Rakki. I'm definitely looking forward to getting to know him better.


----------



## Rookiefin (Sep 25, 2014)

I just got another betta on Saturday, his name's Dye. So far he's a sassy thing, bumping against my hand and flaring when I fix stuff in his tank and turning his nose up at blood worms before giving me a look like "do you expect me to eat that?" He also rushes to the side wall to flare up at Rookie when I move the wall between them for tank cleaning, even if Rookie's not paying attention. Funny dude.


----------

